
Fast coroutines in C from BSNES - btrask
https://byuu.org/library/libco/
======
jimjag
Would be nice to have some docs or examples related to this

~~~
byuu
The tarball has a doc/ folder with API documentation, and a test/ folder with
examples using it. Not quite as nice as having it up on the web, though.

